# Wells Made Holster for Ed Brown



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi. I have an Ed Brown Kobra in 5". I was looking for an exotic holster with a thumb break. Certain models of the Wells Made Holsters is really what I am looking for. Since I don't believe they are made anymore can someone steer me in the right direction? I am looking for OWB.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I own a lot of holsters. The best holsters I own are made by this man: 

Del Fatti Leather

If you can't wait, then, try one of these: 

http://www.tuckergunleather.com/

http://www.kramerleather.com/


----------

